# Unique opportunity to help design a new RTA



## PartyDave (12/1/21)

Good morning everyone, hope you're having an awesome week.
I have a very unique opportunity to be involved in the conception of a new RTA and while I have some ideas of what I'm looking for, I thought it would be a great opportunity to ask you all what you'd like to see in an RTA.

I understand that most aspects have been covered, but perhaps there's an idea floating about that could revolutionize the industry.

I'd be keen to hear your comments.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Mzr (12/1/21)

Hi @PartyDave this sounds very interesting and fun what style rta are they going for single, dual, mtl, rdl, dl or one that could do all of them

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stew (12/1/21)

My specifications would include top airflow (Leak and splatter proof.) Dual purpose deck for mesh and coils.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (12/1/21)

Depending on the size of the build deck, the option of having any size coil to be placed. Also juice flow control as well as a dual air control

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PartyDave (12/1/21)

Sorry guys, I should have added more detail, but then got distracted.

Current design is a 24mm top airflow MTL device with a 22mm deck. The chamber will be a squared affair as I have found this to be the best for flavour vs dome chamber.

I'm stuck on getting the airflow adjustment perfect, the COG had a great idea, but poorly executed.

Thanks so far for the feedback, it is greatly appreciated

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/1/21)

PartyDave said:


> The chamber will be a squared affair



Square chamber with square "domed" chimney (truncated pyramid). Optional square drip tip bore with round outside.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (12/1/21)

PartyDave said:


> Sorry guys, I should have added more detail, but then got distracted.
> 
> Current design is a 24mm top airflow MTL device with a 22mm deck. The chamber will be a squared affair as I have found this to be the best for flavour vs dome chamber.
> 
> ...


Problem with the Cog is too much air leakage so little difference between different adjustments, if you could come up with a gear system where only air went through the selected air outlet underneath the coil with no leakage it would work but would be quite something to achieve!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (12/1/21)

hi, have you thought for a name yet for your RTA ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (12/1/21)

vicTor said:


> hi, have you thought for a name yet for your RTA ?


"The VicTor"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Teunh (12/1/21)

Single coil with side airflow and liquid control. If you close the airflow control you can pull the tank off and put a dripper cap on it to use as a dripper.
Or you make something else that you want to see in an rta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (12/1/21)

If you do an RTA where airflow input can be adjusted from DL, RDL right through to MTL you could then have drop in decks of different styles which also could have completely different airflow outlets to suit the different styles so for DL it could be a dual deck with half pike honeycomb airflow for example but to the other extreme you could have a single MTL deck that uses airflow inserts, with this idea a chamber reducer will also be needed!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (12/1/21)

Timwis said:


> "The VicTor"!



was going to suggest that !

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (12/1/21)

vicTor said:


> was going to suggest that !


Not been used before and has a certain ring to it, just need to think of a suitable font!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (12/1/21)

Timwis said:


> If you do an RTA where airflow input can be adjusted from DL, RDL right through to MTL you could then have drop in decks of different styles which also could have completely different airflow outlets to suit the different styles so for DL it could be a dual deck with half pike honeycomb airflow for example but to the other extreme you could have a single MTL deck that uses airflow inserts, with this idea a chamber reducer will also be needed!


It would be the first squared airflow reducer and firsts are virtually non existent in vaping these days, this is where someone is going to produce a photo to burst my bubble!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (13/1/21)

Timwis said:


> Not been used before and has a certain ring to it, just need to think of a suitable font!



can i get royalties ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## PartyDave (13/1/21)

"The VicTor" does indeed sound like a great name for an RTA!

Thanks for all the input so far guys.

So, what we have so far:

-Top airflow MTL device (I would like a dedicated MTL device instead of an all in one device)
-Some magic happening in the chimney, perhaps if we want to get wild, a swappable chimney between square and round?
-Airflow that actually works. Getting the COG system to work is a no go, by design, there will always be more air leaks than I care for. Best solution is likely like found in the revolver, otherwise swappable pins under the coil 
-It will have a Kayfun type deck as I find coil placement on these the easiest and so will, hopefully, others
-Juice flow control? Maybe?
-Slide to fill cap

That's it for now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (13/1/21)

I take it this is being designed and produced in Namibia ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (13/1/21)

vicTor said:


> I take it this is being designed and produced in Namibia ?


Bagsy China!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (13/1/21)

aah yes, silly me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (13/1/21)

vicTor said:


> aah yes, silly me


But the name hopefully very close to home! lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PartyDave (14/1/21)

Produced in China yes, but we're aiming for a high-tier atty at mid-tier price. One of my pet peeves is a poorly machined device, so hopefully, we can get that aspect nailed down

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (14/1/21)

PartyDave said:


> Produced in China yes, but we're aiming for a high-tier atty at mid-tier price. One of my pet peeves is a poorly machined device, so hopefully, we can get that aspect nailed down


You mean the price high end quality should be!


----------



## DavyH (14/1/21)

Top airflow control to be configured with a honeycomb and a cyclops feeder for MTL/DL options.
Single deck with wide open airflow to accommodate DL and a set of inserts to restrict airflow for MTL options. Inserts to slide in and allow access while a coil is in place.
Or, even better, two decks in the same packaging, one MTL single coil, one DL dual. I don't think anyone has done this before?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## PartyDave (14/1/21)

DavyH said:


> Top airflow control to be configured with a honeycomb and a cyclops feeder for MTL/DL options.
> Single deck with wide open airflow to accommodate DL and a set of inserts to restrict airflow for MTL options. Inserts to slide in and allow access while a coil is in place.
> Or, even better, two decks in the same packaging, one MTL single coil, one DL dual. I don't think anyone has done this before?



2 decks is worth investigating. Steamcrave has done multiple decks, but that's pue DL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (14/1/21)

DavyH said:


> Top airflow control to be configured with a honeycomb and a cyclops feeder for MTL/DL options.
> Single deck with wide open airflow to accommodate DL and a set of inserts to restrict airflow for MTL options. Inserts to slide in and allow access while a coil is in place.
> Or, even better, two decks in the same packaging, one MTL single coil, one DL dual. I don't think anyone has done this before?


Pretty much what i suggested but didn't impress!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (14/1/21)

PartyDave said:


> 2 decks is worth investigating. Steamcrave has done multiple decks, but that's pue DL


I must change my deodorant! You gave it a brush off when i suggested the same thing lol!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DavyH (14/1/21)

Timwis said:


> Pretty much what i suggested but didn't impress!


Great minds, brother.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (14/1/21)

DavyH said:


> two decks in the same packaging, one MTL single coil, one DL dual. I don't think anyone has done this before?



Merlin Mini was sold with two decks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (14/1/21)

PartyDave said:


> "The VicTor" does indeed sound like a great name for an RTA!
> 
> Thanks for all the input so far guys.
> 
> ...



Wow MTL has really taken over in a big way, I switch between MTL, DL & RDL but 70% of that is MTL vaping as you can vape almost anywhere with it and usually has a smaller form factor for ease of carry, above all else the most important factor is flavour... We have resident MTLiens in this forum @Silver and @Grand Guru... Anything you gents would suggest?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PartyDave (14/1/21)

Timwis said:


> I must change my deodorant! You gave it a brush off when i suggested the same thing lol!



My apologies Tim, it's worth a consideration

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (14/1/21)

PartyDave said:


> My apologies Tim, it's worth a consideration


Apology accepted, for everyone else i think we should arrange a petition to give to @PartyDave over it's name, it has to be the "VicTor" capital V and capital T!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (14/1/21)

For me a MTL tank with a .5mm bigger distance between posts will be awesome, if it has a deck like the Ether, expro or intake. Top filling but not sliding , screw top, as MTL tanks are mostly "pocket" tanks that you sneak around with during working hours. Top airflow helps to prevent leaks in the pocket. Grub screws on deck and they should not be plated, it always flakes off. And finally it must have clicky airflow adjustment, it will give it more chootch factor.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (14/1/21)

Munro31 said:


> For me a MTL tank with a .5mm bigger distance between posts will be awesome, if it has a deck like the Ether, expro or intake. Top filling but not sliding , screw top, as MTL tanks are mostly "pocket" tanks that you sneak around with during working hours. Top airflow helps to prevent leaks in the pocket. Grub screws on deck and they should not be plated, it always flakes off. And finally it must have clicky airflow adjustment, it will give it more chootch factor.


Neither sliding or screw top for me, quarter turn bayonet fitting rules!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (14/1/21)

I do have one unique idea for a MTL RTA to do with airflow which is definitely unique and i believe will work great, but unfortunately that's my ticket to "loads of money lol" when i find a manufacturer i can trust instead of the usual we are not interested after asking me to share an idea only to amazingly come out with something almost identical 6 months later!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (26/1/21)

Any update about the "VicTor"?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ike_009 (26/1/21)

Just my 2 cents, if you separate the build deck from the airflow with a chimney to control the airflow why not angle the honeycomb so that when you pull the air through you create a small vortex. Theoretically the vortex should pull any spitting from the coil to the sides of the tank back onto the cotton. In addition you could then introduce a rifle barrel to the chimney to re-enforce this effect. You could then angle the honeycomb at 45 degrees to coil so that the airflow will pass directly over the coil to maintain unobstructed airflow from the cotton.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (26/1/21)

Ike_009 said:


> Just my 2 cents, if you separate the build deck from the airflow with a chimney to control the airflow why not angle the honeycomb so that when you pull the air through you create a small vortex. Theoretically the vortex should pull any spitting from the coil to the sides of the tank back onto the cotton. In addition you could then introduce a rifle barrel to the chimney to re-enforce this effect. You could then angle the honeycomb at 45 degrees to coil so that the airflow will pass directly over the coil to maintain unobstructed airflow from the cotton.


Very clever stuff but unless i misunderstand wouldn't that be top airflow that tends to kill flavour?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/1/21)

Ike_009 said:


> Just my 2 cents, if you separate the build deck from the airflow with a chimney to control the airflow why not angle the honeycomb so that when you pull the air through you create a small vortex. Theoretically the vortex should pull any spitting from the coil to the sides of the tank back onto the cotton. In addition you could then introduce a rifle barrel to the chimney to re-enforce this effect. You could then angle the honeycomb at 45 degrees to coil so that the airflow will pass directly over the coil to maintain unobstructed airflow from the cotton.



I don't believe rifling would add anything other than gimmick value, however tapering the chimney towards the outlet would have a benefit, this dimensioning is dependent on temperature drop as the vape rises, (as volume decreases with temperature), also; on the testing I've been doing, placing an oval air intake directly underneath the centre of the coil(s) is without question better than any honeycomb and or side air augmentation, which rather serves to dilute the vape concentration, and finally; keep the "combustion chamber", (for want of a better name), as small as practically possible wrt area.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

